# Mystacidium capense



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2011)

This cutie is from Andy's Orchids.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice! I'll put a good many small angracoids into my Orchid Window.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 11, 2011)

Nicely bloomed!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice... This will look stunning as a specimen...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice. Andy's had some nice stuff at the Shore fest today, I had to leave a couple of plants behind!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonderful!!!!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2011)

Another one to love :smitten:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 12, 2011)

:drool::drool: Another WOWser! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## myxodex (Jun 12, 2011)

Ahh ! I love this one. Mine suddenly died a month ago in the middle of blooming. A special species for me as they used to grow on local trees near where I was at University in Natal. I like the fragrance as well. Nice one !


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 12, 2011)

Love the long spurs!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 12, 2011)

Amazing species! Nice spurs.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2011)

Beauties!!!! Jean


----------

